# Fs winemilleri geophagus and tapajos geophagus



## nttlb (Apr 4, 2012)

small winemilleri below 2.5inch $20each, $25 for bigger one 
tapajos fry 1''-1.5'' $10 each 
prefer selling more than just one at a time 
call only 604-767-8289














pics of tapajos parents


----------



## Conkhi (Aug 11, 2011)

How much for ur clowns?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

does it say clown loach for sale ?


----------



## Adam (Dec 17, 2012)

Any tapajos fry left?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

gorgeous tank


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

scott tang said:


> does it say clown loach for sale ?


Different thread


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

I don't think he has any left. I contacted him and he initially replied but sort of disappeared off the face of the earth so...


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

They look like a twin to a Lethrinops itungi red cap. holy nice fishes!!!


----------

